# Brothers New Pr1000 Entrepreneur Pro



## valleyboy_1

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE NEW SEMI EMBROIDERY MACHINE FROM BROTHER? IT'S CALLED THE ENTREPRENEUR PR1000 PRO. IT'S A TEN NEEDLE MACHINE AND THE LATEST OF THE PR SERIES FROM BROTHER. THIS MACHINE SHOULD SILENCE ANY COMPETITION. AMAYA LAUNCHED A NEW EMBROIDERY MACHINE A LITTLE WHILE BACK AS WELL, BUT THIS TEN NEEDLE FROM BROTHER IS EXTREMELY BRILLIANT, AND I'M EXCITED ABOUT IT. ANY WORD FROM ANYONE ON HOW MUCH THIS MACHINE WILL COST? AND HOW TO GET A BROCHURE ON THE MACHINE TO CHECK OUT ALL THE SPECS ON IT AND ALL THAT OTHER GOOD STUFF EMAIL ME. BROWNSENSE@LivE.COM. HERE IS A VIDEO LINK INTRODUCING THE MACHINE! Brother


----------



## Buechee

I LIKE IT!!!!! That is on the wish list.


----------



## ikkuh

specs are on the site!


----------



## mrshill

Oh Yes this is the one for me I will be getting the babylock version of course. I like everything about this machine and it is really given the fully commercial machines a run for there money! I currently have a babylock 6 needle a true workhorse. So I can only expect even better things with this new one. I will be purchasing 2. one for my shop and another for my home so I can play there to. You can network up to four machines together with this newer machine so you can really grow your business as you need to. From what I have HEARD! The machine will be around $9 or $10.

Get Ready!

Carolyn


----------



## dan-ann

I am in love with the babylock version also. But I was told msr is around $15,000 Of course my dealer always has a intro sale offer


----------



## buehrle

looks sweet but i bet they could have trimmed a grand if they didn't add the fancy l.e.d lights that changed color or said "good morning" i do really like the bigger sewing area. i guess i should think about selling my emp6 and put my order in ?


----------



## mrshill

Buehrle, you are so correct! That's one bell and whistle I did not need but that sure does add to the wow factor. At any rate I have a bmp six and I think i am gonna have a hard time parting with. So I think I will just keep cause it is paid for! I am sure there will be a introductory price and then they will co up from there. So I will put my order in next week and try to get that special financing. Please let me know if you all hear more about the price.


----------



## Buechee

dan-ann said:


> I am in love with the babylock version also. But I was told msr is around $15,000 Of course my dealer always has a intro sale offer


I like it, but I don't like it $15k much. I'd get a Melco before I pay that for a Brothers.


----------



## dan-ann

If I were in the market which I am not ( I have 2 pr 600)s that just keep on ticking. I would buy the brother i have an excellent dealer here in town who also services . No way would I get a machine without a local area service person


----------



## mrshill

Went to my local dealer today and he is asking $13. Was a bit surprised but not much. The machine is awesome. In my opinion it is going to be a strong contender for the commercial machine buyers. Why, well most small embroidery business own four or less machines, they also need the machine to be portable to travel with. Most don't want to have to call in a tech to fix the machine when they can just run right down the 
Street and have it serviced or repaired. Also it threads itself. I have a tajima tfmx c1501 and I would really like to have that feature on the machine. It has a 14x14 hoop for larger designs. I am gonna really put some thought into this as there is the baby lock version of this machine. Please share your thoughts.......


----------



## valleyboy_1

Wow if it's more than 10k then I will stick with the pr 650 I
Have on layAway. I wonder if the price of the pr 650 will go down?


----------



## mumzie

We have a PR-600II - love it. It's been going strong for more than 4 years... It sews caps all day long.

We also have single head and 4 head 12 needle commercial Brother machines. When both style machines run flat out at "1000" stitches per minute, the commercial machine is about 20% faster.

But the 2 minutes required to switch to the cap frame (and back) on the 600 outweighs the 20 minutes on the other machine, and the hour it takes for the 4 head...

I'd love to have the bigger cap field and the 10 needles on a portable machine - sigh - but I can think of a LOT of things I'd rather do with $15K.


----------



## valleyboy_1

im wondering if this new 14 x 14 hoop can fit on the pr 650, if so i guaranteed you nobody will buy this new machine! 15k???? dont brother know that you can get amaya new xts 16 needle 1600 spd per minute with the cart and software plus starter kits and a few attachments for the same price? as much as i love the pr 1000 for that price imma stick with the pr 650


----------



## mumzie

Spoke to my supplier today. Retail MSRP is $13,999.
Right now software is "free"...

I guess those annoying flashing lights are one of the biggest selling features. Can any one say REALLY ANNOYING????????


----------



## dan-ann

now add tax to that depending on what state you are in


----------



## valleyboy_1

sale tax isnt an issue for me cuys i have sale rax number which means i dont hafta pay taxes, im more concern about the price oooh well guess i will dream about this one


----------



## dan-ann

I have a sales tax number also . but it is for resale not for equipment etc that I buy to use


----------



## valleyboy_1

well here in michigan u can use your sales tax number for both, my dealer also confirmed it


----------



## freebird1963

Each state may be different but in the past when we used our tax exempt (FL) to purchase we still had pay it when we filed.
Best to check with you state tax office then a vendor that wants a sell.


----------



## phyl

can you tell me what is a good price for a new pr650? icannot seem to get a staight answer from my two purchasing options.


----------



## freebird1963

I noticed that with alot of sites that sell embrodiery equipment. Give a lot of specs and stuff but pricing is never to be found. Have to call them. I hate that crap. Guess its the hard sell they are after.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Pr 650 sells for around $8000. tax included. However with the new pr 1000 being released, i'm sure the price will go down


----------



## phyl

Thank you soo much, that helps me alot., Phyl


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

Heck, for $11-$12,000 you can get a Tajima. And if you set it for 900 spm it runs 900 spm. If you set a "semi-commercial" machine at 900 spm, you will be lucky if it runs 600 spm, especially if you have satin stitches wider than 1/8".


----------



## kdtan71

I just got a price yesterday from my local dealer under $9,000 - that's CASH PRICE of course.


----------



## elainesew

A few things i don't like on the new 10 needle brother machine is - the new size hoop 14x14 -- you have to split the design in thier new software [pe design next ] then you have to turn the whole lot round and put the hoop back on upside down - this means if you have a heavy jacket or garment that you have to hoop upside down - it won't fit back on the machine when you turn it because the opening is'nt big enough at the neck.
Also for the UK price of around £8,500 you still only get 1 of each hoop - large one not included.
I have the PR650 6 needle and love it - but please go and get a demo on difficult garments before you spend all that money.
Elaine


----------



## luv2sew2

I checked it out yesterday. It seemed pretty nice. Not a very thorough demo, was a little disappointed.
Also you must buy alot of the accessories separately and its expensive. Does not come with lg frames, cap frame. I have to say I was also disappointed with brothers ability to hold their value. Was offered only $2000.00 trade for my pr600. Entrepreneur is retailing at 11900.00


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

You can get a Toyota single head with all the extras for $1000 more.

This is a Tajima head made in the Tajima factory. Have a look at Datastitch.com. I have one on order with the X-Panto so I will be able to sew 14" x 48" designs in a single hopping (border frame).

-James Leonard


----------



## laz0924

Why would anyone spend 13 on a home machine on steroids? you can get a true commercial machine for that price like Tajma or Happy.


----------



## Daddyof4

Hi guys. New to the forum. My wife, her business partner, and I purchased a new PR-1000 about three weeks ago. It has been a challenge for the best part of it. I don't think it is a bad machine but it is not user friendly at all. And it has had glitch after glitch since we've owned it everything from wiper errors to constant thread breaks to the PE Design next software being faulty. The price isn't as high as many of you listed. We got the machine, the "deluxe" PE Design 8 software (stinks), two sets of hoops, the 14 x 14 hoop, the specially designed table, and a set of fast frames for $13,000.

Some of the problem may be a learning curve but an example is tonight needle number three isn't allowing the thread to cut off easily. It cuts but it sounds "funny" when it does it and the pull arm jerks twice to do it. Not sure what is going on but we will be having a tech in here this week. It is brand new and we should not be having these issues nor will we be paying for it. 

Brother customer service said we should update the unit. Come to find out it was two updates behind when it came out of the box. Seems that Brother has had to "patch" their software numerous times just since last Summer. Sadly Brother Customer Service is a joke overall. They point you to the dealer and the dealer can't fix the machine, they point us to Brother. You try to tell them the unit or the software is faulty and they refuse to accept it and instead do the "learning curve" bit. Most of these issues have nothing to do with a learning curve.

Right now wishing we had bought the Melco.


----------



## ikkuh

Daddyof4 said:


> Hi guys. New to the forum. My wife, her business partner, and I purchased a new PR-1000 about three weeks ago. It has been a challenge for the best part of it. I don't think it is a bad machine but it is not user friendly at all. And it has had glitch after glitch since we've owned it everything from wiper errors to constant thread breaks to the PE Design next software being faulty. The price isn't as high as many of you listed. We got the machine, the "deluxe" PE Design 8 software (stinks), two sets of hoops, the 14 x 14 hoop, the specially designed table, and a set of fast frames for $13,000.
> 
> Some of the problem may be a learning curve but an example is tonight needle number three isn't allowing the thread to cut off easily. It cuts but it sounds "funny" when it does it and the pull arm jerks twice to do it. Not sure what is going on but we will be having a tech in here this week. It is brand new and we should not be having these issues nor will we be paying for it.
> 
> Brother customer service said we should update the unit. Come to find out it was two updates behind when it came out of the box. Seems that Brother has had to "patch" their software numerous times just since last Summer. Sadly Brother Customer Service is a joke overall. They point you to the dealer and the dealer can't fix the machine, they point us to Brother. You try to tell them the unit or the software is faulty and they refuse to accept it and instead do the "learning curve" bit. Most of these issues have nothing to do with a learning curve.
> 
> Right now wishing we had bought the Melco.




Not so positive for a rookie, i think you must learn a lot!!
This is one of the most user-friendly machines around, maybe embroidery is not your cup of tea?


----------



## Daddyof4

ikkuh said:


> Not so positive for a rookie, i think you must learn a lot!!
> This is one of the most user-friendly machines around, maybe embroidery is not your cup of tea?


We are not old pros but we are also not rookies. Being new to an embroidery forum doesn't mean we are new to embroidery. We have three years doing applique work and embroidery. My wife is a dressmaker/seamstress for 20 years creating custom clothing for children. 

Embroidery is 100% our cup of tea. I'm just on a rant now more because of the lack of customer service than the glitches themselves. I am extremely computer savvy and the Design Next software isn't hard to use but it does have bugs. The Design 8 software isn't laid out very well. Some of the built in fonts in the Next software are terrible and come out as such. Oddly the fonts we have purchased over the years from GG designs and other outside Embroidery companies come out perfect on the machine. But the real issues are the wiper errors, main motor current errors, and a few odd errors (all of which are totally unrelated to lack of experience on this machine). We manage to work through them but what we will be doing is getting a tech to come out and go through the machine with a fine tooth comb. 

Also we have been unable to link the machine to this laptop. And the dealer is also dumbfounded by it. It's a new laptop with plenty of memory and Windows 7 on it. So right now we are setting up the day's designs on a flash drive and then using the USB port to load them into the embroidery machine.

We're not giving up on it but right now are dissapointed.

All in all I've heard great things about the Brother six thread machine. Not sure why this one has so many bugs. Maybe we just received a defective one. Guess we'll see.


----------



## NavyGuy

Sorry to hear you're having so many problems. I've had the PR 1000 since it came out and have never had a main motor current error. I've had some wiper errors but not that often. If you're registered on the Brother website you can have notification sent to you when updates are released for both the machine and software. It seems that updates come out about every three months. I hope the tech can resolve your issues.


----------



## Posylane

The Dallas price of the machine is $10k, and why an embroidery business would buy a PR1000 over a melco I don't know.

However, it is not unusual for embroidery machine makers to update the software/firmware every 6 months so that part should not put you off. I know what I said about Brother, but they do have a good reputation for what they sell. It sounds like you purchased from a dealer that does not know how to operate/service the machine.

That is bad, because in the home market machines your dealer is your lifeline. If you have a great dealer, odds are you will love the machine, and vice-versa.


----------



## ikkuh

Hope it turns out right!

Let us know!


----------



## Daddyof4

NavyGuy said:


> Sorry to hear you're having so many problems. I've had the PR 1000 since it came out and have never had a main motor current error. I've had some wiper errors but not that often. If you're registered on the Brother website you can have notification sent to you when updates are released for both the machine and software. It seems that updates come out about every three months. I hope the tech can resolve your issues.


Well the dealer is working with us. She wants us to bring the machine to her and spend some time going through the machine and seeing if we are missing something. I have no doubt we likely are missing something but the errors have me concerned. One of the updates was listed on the Brother website as being to alleviate motor current error. We didn't have that error until after we did the update LOL. 

This forum is certainly pro-melco and yet another forum we looked at was anti melco. Guess it's all about the product. 

We will see how this turns out and report back. The dealer and Brother already know we plan to buy a second and third machine soon and they had better take care of us otherwise we will most certainly go to melco.


----------



## laz0924

I don't know if you should just go to Melco if the Brother does not work, also remember that the pr1000 is a first generation machine not like the pr 600 or 650.
Just so you can compare I bought a brand new Happy 1501, 15 needle which is a true commercial machine for 10,800 including the stand.


----------



## Posylane

> This forum is certainly pro-melco and yet another forum we looked at was anti melco. Guess it's all about the product.


With anything you have to consider the source and frequency of complaint. No matter what the brand, someone has had a good experiance and someone else has had a bad experiance. Having worked our way up the equipment ladder I'll reiterate, these non-commercial machines are all about the dealer.

If your dealer does not sell and service a lot of those machines, you won't be happy when you have problems.

On the commercial machines the burdon is a little more on you, but the machines are made to have fewer problems. And run faster. We really like the melco, but but someone who is not a little tech savey and needs to be told everything might not be. And I don't doubt they sell a few lemons. I have seen grips about equipment from ALL of the good brands.


----------



## Daddyof4

We actually no longer have the PR-1000. We got rid of that in favor of a Melco. We love the Melco and would never consider going back to a PR-1000. The Melco was less expensive, much faster, and runs like a scalded dog. Plus it is easy to work on and if you have a question they readily talk you through it. 

Melco all the way.


----------

